# Spamalope Hunt "Warning Graphic!"



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here was our first ever Spamalope kill! Warning a Spamalope is killed in this video!  Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

now thats funny.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!!!!!

A very funny slingshot epic!!

The quest for the Spamalope was successful, brave Knights!!!! 

Awesome fun in family. And my kind of hunting video!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys made my day Thanks.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

LMAO :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot! lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great hunt! I swore off spamalope years ago ... you guys are much braver than I !!! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

loved it. the girls are the stars.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lol, that was a good watch. great way to spend the holiday.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Great fun but no wonder the girls didnt like the meat, man it was just raw ! I mean you shoulda at least cooked it. they found the hunt pretty exciting though !


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

This is fake, that's not a real Spamalope.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awhile back I was lucky enough to bag the elusive canned squash and capture it on film. So far the spamalope has still eluded me, one of these days maybe I will be able to bag one. 

Nice one.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

great hunt! loved seeing all the players involved. beautiful family CanO. Happy Thanksgiving man.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice family and funny video, great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

made my day ! so nice thanks a lot

cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great video!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice to see a family having fun. Cute lil ones.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Hahahaha, hilarious!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hahah, love it! "It has the nutritional info right on the head!"


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

CLASSIC :rofl:

And the girls will do well in "B" movies lol


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Two cuties, that is for sure. Loving, happy times that will stay with them forever.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

haha


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL....... Thank you for sharing.

I'll nominate you for an academy awards in the Oscars.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

this is my all time favorite hunting video i watch all the time and laugh.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Man! An eight-point spamalope with one shot. Made me feel bad having to eat Turkey on Thanksgiving Day when i could be eating Spamalope! That's what hunting with a slingshot is all about! Enjoyed it immensely!!!! Thanks


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

LoL, always eat the heart raw on a spamlope !


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Pork shoulder for Thanksgiving? Nah, but the video was a blast to watch. Wait 'til Steven Spielberg sees these budding actors!


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Ethical Kill! Now that's using the proper ammo for the right target


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Is there a limit on those critters or "can" you shoot as many as you want?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Truly a vicious assault on an innocent Spamalope. You had no idea if it was male or female and you may have shot it out of season !

This type of video is definitely not suitable for children and members of PETA ;- )

wll


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Great fun there...


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

wll said:


> Truly a vicious assault on an innocent Spamalope. You had no idea if it was male or female and you may have shot it out of season !
> 
> This type of video is definitely not suitable for children and members of PETA ;- )
> 
> only the males have horns so you were OK there.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Have you ever hunted Spamadillo or Racspamacoon? I have a feeling they are all related......although the DNA in Spam keeps changing every other day.


----------

